# New Plastic Kit Rumours



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Just thought I'd post these interesting rumours up.



> He's said that, as we all know by now, FW is now R&D for GW and that anything thats made a fair amount at FW will eventually head to plastic. The Baneblade is a good example of a supposidly 'impossible' kit heading to plastic. The Valk is likely to be the next because -
> A) Planet Strike
> B) Plastic stormies
> The theory is that the combination should sell well and that if so, Valks will be incorperated into the main list.
> ...


SO Greatcoats are being made, Valkyrie is most likely being made. Thunderbolt may be being made. And some other stuff like Trygon etc for Apoc are being made hopefully.



> Its why these rumours (and confirmation) of a plastic thunderbolt initially confused me - its not like theres a massive price gap between that and a battle force - compared to the other FW kits, they are relatively affordable so it all depends on how cheap they can make it, and how there used in the game - dont be suprised to see them come in units and essentially be a more powerful sentenal squadron.
> 
> Also not sure if this has been posted anywhere - the guard tanks are getting variant sprues. So you'll see the demolisher come in plastic, likely with the baneblade as standard. You're also going to see the hellhound do the same with the Chimera kit. Oh yes, the guard are getting some love


This one appears to confirm a plastic Thunderbolt. Which is a great idea, maybe a new option in the new IG codex. Alos the variant sprues maybe the start of IG codex stuff?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

It would be nice to see them do more in plastics and maybe adjust the FOC to allow one legendary unit it games over X amount.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

wow, that sounds amazing. plastic kasrkin?! pretty awesome.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Plastic Kasrkin...Valkyries...

*does a little dance*

I can finally do a Grenadier army!

-Dirge


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

This would be realy cool and could make IG a mobile army, would the valkyries be available for Inquisition armies. If so I can see my army getting a total hitch.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Plastic kasrkin? hmm, they better not ruin them, those models are awesome.


----------



## DarthIbis (Aug 20, 2007)

I can't wait to see what they are going to add for the other armies.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Pandawithissues... said:


> Plastic kasrkin? hmm, they better not ruin them, those models are awesome.


i imagine they would have the same sculptor do the plastics that did the metals, to maintain consistency.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

The current Kasrkin are amazing sculpts. I hoping to see, simply, plastic versions of them with different arms and legs, and maybe a special Vox helmet or Sergeant helmet. The original ones were awesome. Very stormtrooper-y.

-Dirge


----------



## electriceye83 (Feb 16, 2008)

Any news on this rumour Ive heard of a space marine captain in terminator armour?

I keep hearing it popping up, but no other information.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

don't we have that already?


----------



## DarthIbis (Aug 20, 2007)

Cadian81st said:


> don't we have that already?


If you're referring to the Terminator Captain figure, it's metal and this discussion is about plastic kits... but I haven't heard those rumors either way so I don't know.


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

What about the Death Korps, i mean almost nobody can afford them right now


----------



## DarthIbis (Aug 20, 2007)

Just like the rulebook for them (or anything else from FW.)


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I've heard the Termie captain rumours, I wouldn't consider them completely out yet. 5th Edition will tell.

I HAVE heard that the Valkyrie and Drop-Pods are a-go, and (just a rumour), GW is experimenting with molds for a Thunderhawk!

Don't freak out, though. They said a Thawk was coming for Apoc too.
-Dirge


----------



## DarthIbis (Aug 20, 2007)

Dirge Eterna said:


> GW is experimenting with molds for a Thunderhawk!
> 
> Don't freak out, though. They said a Thawk was coming for Apoc too.


I wonder if it will look like this?


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I think it'll be a plastic FW one...less detail. That one is amazing though, but I can't say I really like it. It's too busy, the big aquilla on the side and the tiny wings make it look like a flying church, the FW one is blocky and functional. My kind of ship.

Nice things that barely work are surpassed by crap that works every time, so I've experienced.

-Dirge


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Crap, any rumors on what the Eldar kit will be? I am about to make a large FW order andwould rather NOT buy what they are going to release in plastic. And one of the models is probably a contender.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

I can't remember where I got this but I heard plastic drop pods were on the horizon


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

must pay more attention. (it wasnt here)


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

djinn24 said:


> Crap, any rumors on what the Eldar kit will be? I am about to make a large FW order andwould rather NOT buy what they are going to release in plastic. And one of the models is probably a contender.


 
I would say get it unless you want to wait until next year.

-Dirge


----------

